# Was mi welchem Skill entzaubern?



## Physio1980 (14. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Twink bei Verzauberkunst auf Skill 122 und möchte gerne wissen, was ich damit maximal entzaubern kann. Meinte damit, welchen Lvl-Bereich bei den Items.
Gibt es da ne "Faustregel" wie beim Kürschnern (Skill durch 5)???

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand ne SINNVOLLE Antwort geben könnte!


Vielen Dank,
Physio


----------



## Isegrim (14. August 2007)

Büddö: http://www.wowwiki.com/Disenchanting


----------



## Physio1980 (15. August 2007)

Pööörfeckt!

Dankeschön! Das hat mich ne ganze Ecke weiter gebracht!


----------

